# All the Different Types of Goblinoids



## X-Calator (Jun 20, 2003)

Ah, goblins and goblin-kin alike. Most of the time they are viewed as nothing but vassals for our rage. But who are these goblins? Do they have lives outside of eating and sleeping and killing? Do they feel as we do? Alas, let's take a closer look at who these little (and not so little) guys really are...


----------



## Filby (Jun 20, 2003)

Actually, goblins and their kin are my favorite races. They play a major role in my setting. Anyway, here's my list; rather than order it by setting, I'm doing it by race, since in most settings a goblin is just a goblin. In addition, I'll also add the 'false goblinoids' - kobolds, gnolls, and other races that are often incorrectly lumped in with goblin-kin. As with orcs, I'll borrow a few quotes from 'Orcs of Thar' relevant to Mystara.

True Goblinoids:

Amitok: Furry arctic hobgoblin offshoot. In the CC.

Bakemono: See 'Oriental Adventures'.

Bugbear
- Common Bugbear (MM)
- Ursus Bipedis Bugburianus: "Mostly black; braided hair with a red snout. Preferably wearing goat skins fastened by leather straps. Commonly found in Bugburia (Broken Lands)."
- Ursus Bipedis Vulgaris: "Grey, curly hair, with black snout and large ears. Usually wearing tattered red cloth and deer skins. Found throughout the D&D game world."
- Ursus Bipedis Hyborianus: "White, shaggy hair, with grey or bluish snout. Most often wearing seal or polar bear skins with ivory studs. Found in Hyboria and polar lands."
- Of course, 'Ursus Bipedis' is a misnomer, as these creatures are not bears; 'Goblinus Ursus' would be much more appropriate.

Erlking: 'Forest Goblins' from medieval Germania. 4-5 feet tall, green-brown skin and gold eyes. Evil bandits. From Dragon Magazine 257.

Goblin:
- Common Goblin (MM).
- Blue: Psionic goblin mutants from the 'Psionics Handbook'.
- Cerillian Goblin: The goblins of the Birghright campaign. Far more intelligent and crafty than their kin elsewhere, often rule domains and trade with their neighbors (though they're just as evil as goblins elsewhere). Come in three varieties:
-- Common Cerillian Goblin: Looks like goblins elsewhere.
-- Elite Cerillian Goblin: Goblins as big (and fierce) as hobgoblins.
-- Huge Cerillian Goblin: Goblins the size and strength of bugbears.
- Dekanter Goblin: See 'Monsters of Faerun'.
- Goblinus Goblinus: "Chalky tan skin and rusty-brown hair. Covered with tattoos, usually tribal markings. They wear an assortment of shabby, moth-eaten rabbit furs, with dark rags laced around their feet. Found in most areas of the Known World and High Gobliny (Broken Lands)."
- Goblinus Hyborianus: "Dead white skin with flat-grey, braided hair. Often wear reindeer skin coveralls with seal skin cloaks and mittens. Live in Hyboria and most polar regions."
- Goblinus Occidensis: "Dirty grey with very short brown hair. Ususally wearing studded leather, chain mail headgear, and heavy, hobnailed boots. Mostly found in Western Darokin and the Sind Desert."
- Goblinus Oriensis: "Yellow skin. Their hair is usually bluish black, tied in the back. Often wear rags dyed in bright orange, black cloaks, and large, round, slightly conical hats. Ethengarian nomads essentially."
- Grodd Goblin: Androgynous goblins with lime-green skin from Grodd, a demiplanar city in the Ethereal adjacent to Cormyr in the Realms, with ties to the Plane of Shadow. From 'Into the Dragon's Lair', an early 3E adventure.
- Gurik Cha'ahl: Deformed, outcast offspring of the Ilquar goblins of Taladas on Krynn. Very savage and stupid. From 'Time of the Dragon', I think.
- Ilquar Goblin: From 'Time of the Dragon', the goblins of Taladas. Slightly less savage than goblins elsewhere.
- Nilbog: Goblin afflicted with 'spatio-temporal reversal'. See the CC.
- Pukje: More like fey than humanoids, the goblins of Scandinavia. Magically adept and friendly with the dverge dwarves.
- Ravenloft Goblin: The only savage humanoids native to the Domains of Dread, found mostly in the realm of Tepest. Smaller than other goblins, described as looking like a cross between a halfling and a lizard.
- Robrenn Goblin: Goblins from the plateaus north of Robrenn on the Savage Coast.
- Skag: See the CC.
- Woblin: See the CC.
- Yazak Goblins: From the Yazak Steppes north of the 'Coast.
- Yazi Goblins: From the sandy beachland west of the Savage Baronies. Slightly Native American in culture.
- Zakharan Goblins: Like all humanoids in Zakhara, generally civilized.

Hobgoblin
- Common Hobgoblin (MM)
- Aurim Hobgoblins: Starved, emanciated hobgoblins from Taladas on Krynn, the scratch out a meager living and fight against the proto-draconians that share their territory.
- Goblinus Fortis: "Copper skin, very muscular, buldog-faced species. Usually slick their hair back using goat butter or camel butter, and tie it nearby. Torso often remains bare; wear puffy pants made of rags or leather, and scimitar. Common in deserts and warmer regions."
- Goblinus Grandis: "Light tan skin, very short rusty-brown or black hair. Toad-faced, lips often grey or black, protruding eyes. Often wear various pieces and styles of armor, favoring dark, gloomy colors. Common anywhere in the Known World and Hobgobland (Broken Lands)."
- Steamwall Hobgoblin: Also from Taladas. Not too unlike the common hobgoblins. They survive by raiding the Marak Kender.
- Yazak Hobgoblin: From the steppes north of the Savage Coast on Mystara. Cooperate with the orcs, goblins, and ogres in the area.
- Zakharan Hobgoblin: Like the orcs and goblins of Zakhara, just as civilized as the humans and elves.

Norker: Small, rough-skinned relatives to hobgoblins with very long upper canines, like a sabertooth. Much more primitive than hobgoblins. From the 2E Greyhawk MC.

False Goblinoids:

Barghest: Outsiders that can take the form of blue goblin-like humanoids or wolves.
- Common Barghest (MM)
- Greater Bargest (MM)

Gnoll
- Common Gnoll (MM)
- Canis Erectus Meridiorum: "Essentially light brown hair, with a naturally black mohawk for older specimens. Usually wear panther skins around the waist and a leather belt. Found in most deserted areas."
- Canis Erectus Septentrionum: aka Hill Gnoll. "Darker brown, with reddish spots and a naturally white mohawk. Usually wear sheep skins and dark grey or black cloaks. Common in northern regions."
- Canis Erectus Hilaris: "Hunched; light brown hair with black spots, and black snout. Always seem to giggle before attacking. Occasionally wear grow a tan mohawk and wear bear skins. Common in most wildernesses and South Gnollistan (Broken Lands)."
- Since gnolls really aren't canines, the genus 'Canus' is another misnomer.
- Flind: A common gnoll offshoot found on many worlds. Shorter but stronger, with a more organized culture. Either found leading gnolls or in tribes of their own. See the CC.
- Yazi Gnoll: Slightly less barbaric gnolls from the Savage Coast. More CN than CE, in my opinion.

Gremlins (CC, all)
- Fremlin
- Gremlin
- Mite
- Snyad

Kobolds:
- Common Kobold (MM). There's no cure for the common kobold...
- Antold: See the CC.
- Canis Minor Militaris: "Rusty brown scales and yellow eyes. Usually wear mis-matched pieces or armor plates, or anything metallic offering some sort of body protection. Often paint their armor in bright colors, essentially as tribal markings. Well organized and disciplined, found in rugged or mountainous terrain (such as Kol).
- Canis Minor Rapidus: "Common in hills or forested hills. More chaotic than _Militaris_ but far more daring. Black scales, or very dark green with blue shades; blue, green, or white manes depending on age. Wear camouflaged garb. Great ambushers.
- Canis Minor Numerus: "Neither sneaky nor organized, they make up for their weakness with sheer numbers. Fast reproducing. Scales are dark grey with muddy splotches. Often wear war paints and colorful plumes on their heads as tribal markings. Nomadic culture native to Atruaghin.
- Once again, 'Canis' is a misnomer since kobolds are reptiles. I prefer 'Koboldus koboldensis', after a label on a Todd Lockwood (or Sam Wood, I'm not sure) concept sketch.
- Crypt Kobold: From the Greyhawk adventure 'The Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad'. Grass-green kobolds completely under the heel of the lich Lyzandred, found only on his private demiplane.
- Koasp: See the CC.
- Skag: See the CC.
- Urd: aka Urdus Ballisticus. Winged kobold-kin. See the CC.
- Zakharan Kobold: Civilized yada yada.

Xvart: Small, bald, blue-skinned humanoid with a rat fetish and a thing against halflings. See the 2E Fiend Folio MC.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2003)

Filby said:
			
		

> *Xvart: Small, bald, blue-skinned humanoid with a rat fetish and a thing against halflings. See the 2E Greyhawk MC. *




if memory serves, they were actually in the fiend folio MC.    but i could be wrong...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2003)

so, what's left?  reptilians (lizardfolk, troglodytes, tren)? fishy folk (merfolk, locathah, sahuagin, kuo-toa)?  avians (aarakocra, kenku, dire corby)?  taurics (centaur, wemic, hybsil, pegatuar)?  mammalians (loxo, yakfolk, tabaxi, dakon, taer, yeti, giff, also cynamolgus, caiveh, and anuchu from the CC)? insectoids (formian, thri-kreen, abiel, aspis, chagmat)?  amphibians (bullywugs, grippli)?


----------



## Filby (Jun 20, 2003)

Nope, you're right, my mistake. Thanks, Boz.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2003)

also, would you count the insectoids (from the CC) as goblinoid crossbreeds?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 20, 2003)

The known Goblinoids from the Scarred Lands, if they are of interest:

The Belsamaug, goblinoids serving the dark goddess Belsameth. They exists as rocks most of the time, but gain their goblinoid form when the moon shines.

The coal goblin. I don't remember much about them at the moment, except that they are quite cowardly (but since they're goblins, that is no surprise).

The spider eye goblin, a weird mix of spider and goblin.

The legion of one could be considered a near goblinoid. It is a creature that can spawn goblin-like creatures from itself.


----------



## X-Calator (Jun 21, 2003)

It was a very good idea to list them according to race rather than campaign setting. Much easier to look at. So far, I've been recording all the things done in these threads in wordpad documents, polishing them up for the big repost. But, we're not done yet!

Ummm, let's see... there's alot we could do from here. Alright, I've got it: Giant-kin is next.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 21, 2003)

would gremlins and their kin fit on this list?


----------



## X-Calator (Jun 21, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *would gremlins and their kin fit on this list? *




It would be convenient to get them out of the way, so yeah. Maybe under false goblins or something.


----------



## Filby (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks for pointing out the insectoids, Boz, I completely forgot about them.

Yeah, traditionally gremlins and their kin have been mistaken for goblinoids. Whatever they are (I've always taken them for fey), I'll add them onto the list.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 21, 2003)

KOBOLDS ARE NOT GOBLINOIDS! Neither are Xvarts, but I don't care as mmuch for those over grown smurfs.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 21, 2003)

That's why they are listed under 'False' goblinoids, my blue furred friend. 

They are listed as 'False' goblinoids because people tend to belive that they are related to goblins, when in fact they are not.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 23, 2003)

Phew. That was close


----------



## Filby (Jan 10, 2004)

I've put this off for a while...

Added the Amitok.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 10, 2004)

You might want to consider adding the Barghest (and Greater Barghest) to the list of 'false goblinoids'.


----------



## Filby (Jan 10, 2004)

Good idea, Krish. I'll do just that.


----------



## Shade (Apr 8, 2005)

Sandstorm has the bhuka.

MM3 has the forestkith goblin


----------



## Shade (May 12, 2006)

Filby's most recently updated list, recovered from Yahoo cache.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Actually, goblins and their kin are my favorite races. They play a major role in my setting. Anyway, here's my list; rather than order it by setting, I'm doing it by race, since in most settings a goblin is just a goblin. In addition, I'll also add the 'false goblinoids' - kobolds, gnolls, and other races that are often incorrectly lumped in with goblin-kin. As with orcs, I'll borrow a few quotes from 'Orcs of Thar' relevant to Mystara.

True Goblinoids:

Amitok: Furry arctic hobgoblin offshoot. In the CC.

Bakemono: See 'Oriental Adventures'.

Bugbear
- Common Bugbear (MM)
- Ursus Bipedis Bugburianus: "Mostly black; braided hair with a red snout. Preferably wearing goat skins fastened by leather straps. Commonly found in Bugburia (Broken Lands)."
- Ursus Bipedis Vulgaris: "Grey, curly hair, with black snout and large ears. Usually wearing tattered red cloth and deer skins. Found throughout the D&D game world."
- Ursus Bipedis Hyborianus: "White, shaggy hair, with grey or bluish snout. Most often wearing seal or polar bear skins with ivory studs. Found in Hyboria and polar lands."
- Of course, 'Ursus Bipedis' is a misnomer, as these creatures are not bears; 'Goblinus Ursus' would be much more appropriate.

Erlking: 'Forest Goblins' from medieval Germania. 4-5 feet tall, green-brown skin and gold eyes. Evil bandits. From Dragon Magazine 257.

Goblin:
- Common Goblin (MM).
- Blue: Psionic goblin mutants from the 'Psionics Handbook'.
- Cerillian Goblin: The goblins of the Birghright campaign. Far more intelligent and crafty than their kin elsewhere, often rule domains and trade with their neighbors (though they're just as evil as goblins elsewhere). Come in three varieties:
-- Common Cerillian Goblin: Looks like goblins elsewhere.
-- Elite Cerillian Goblin: Goblins as big (and fierce) as hobgoblins.
-- Huge Cerillian Goblin: Goblins the size and strength of bugbears.
- Dekanter Goblin: See 'Monsters of Faerun'.
- Goblinus Goblinus: "Chalky tan skin and rusty-brown hair. Covered with tattoos, usually tribal markings. They wear an assortment of shabby, moth-eaten rabbit furs, with dark rags laced around their feet. Found in most areas of the Known World and High Gobliny (Broken Lands)."
- Goblinus Hyborianus: "Dead white skin with flat-grey, braided hair. Often wear reindeer skin coveralls with seal skin cloaks and mittens. Live in Hyboria and most polar regions."
- Goblinus Occidensis: "Dirty grey with very short brown hair. Ususally wearing studded leather, chain mail headgear, and heavy, hobnailed boots. Mostly found in Western Darokin and the Sind Desert."
- Goblinus Oriensis: "Yellow skin. Their hair is usually bluish black, tied in the back. Often wear rags dyed in bright orange, black cloaks, and large, round, slightly conical hats. Ethengarian nomads essentially."
- Grodd Goblin: Androgynous goblins with lime-green skin from Grodd, a demiplanar city in the Ethereal adjacent to Cormyr in the Realms, with ties to the Plane of Shadow. From 'Into the Dragon's Lair', an early 3E adventure.
- Gurik Cha'ahl: Deformed, outcast offspring of the Ilquar goblins of Taladas on Krynn. Very savage and stupid. From 'Time of the Dragon', I think.
- Ilquar Goblin: From 'Time of the Dragon', the goblins of Taladas. Slightly less savage than goblins elsewhere.
- Nilbog: Goblin afflicted with 'spatio-temporal reversal'. See the CC.
- Pukje: More like fey than humanoids, the goblins of Scandinavia. Magically adept and friendly with the dverge dwarves.
- Ravenloft Goblin: The only savage humanoids native to the Domains of Dread, found mostly in the realm of Tepest. Smaller than other goblins, described as looking like a cross between a halfling and a lizard.
- Robrenn Goblin: Goblins from the plateaus north of Robrenn on the Savage Coast.
- Skag: See the CC.
- Woblin: See the CC.
- Yazak Goblins: From the Yazak Steppes north of the 'Coast.
- Yazi Goblins: From the sandy beachland west of the Savage Baronies. Slightly Native American in culture.
- Zakharan Goblins: Like all humanoids in Zakhara, generally civilized.

Hobgoblin
- Common Hobgoblin (MM)
- Aurim Hobgoblins: Starved, emanciated hobgoblins from Taladas on Krynn, the scratch out a meager living and fight against the proto-draconians that share their territory.
- Goblinus Fortis: "Copper skin, very muscular, buldog-faced species. Usually slick their hair back using goat butter or camel butter, and tie it nearby. Torso often remains bare; wear puffy pants made of rags or leather, and scimitar. Common in deserts and warmer regions."
- Goblinus Grandis: "Light tan skin, very short rusty-brown or black hair. Toad-faced, lips often grey or black, protruding eyes. Often wear various pieces and styles of armor, favoring dark, gloomy colors. Common anywhere in the Known World and Hobgobland (Broken Lands)."
- Steamwall Hobgoblin: Also from Taladas. Not too unlike the common hobgoblins. They survive by raiding the Marak Kender.
- Yazak Hobgoblin: From the steppes north of the Savage Coast on Mystara. Cooperate with the orcs, goblins, and ogres in the area.
- Zakharan Hobgoblin: Like the orcs and goblins of Zakhara, just as civilized as the humans and elves.

Norker: Small, rough-skinned relatives to hobgoblins with very long upper canines, like a sabertooth. Much more primitive than hobgoblins. From the 2E Greyhawk MC.

False Goblinoids:

Barghest: Outsiders that can take the form of blue goblin-like humanoids or wolves.
- Common Barghest (MM)
- Greater Bargest (MM)

Gnoll
- Common Gnoll (MM)
- Canis Erectus Meridiorum: "Essentially light brown hair, with a naturally black mohawk for older specimens. Usually wear panther skins around the waist and a leather belt. Found in most deserted areas."
- Canis Erectus Septentrionum: aka Hill Gnoll. "Darker brown, with reddish spots and a naturally white mohawk. Usually wear sheep skins and dark grey or black cloaks. Common in northern regions."
- Canis Erectus Hilaris: "Hunched; light brown hair with black spots, and black snout. Always seem to giggle before attacking. Occasionally wear grow a tan mohawk and wear bear skins. Common in most wildernesses and South Gnollistan (Broken Lands)."
- Since gnolls really aren't canines, the genus 'Canus' is another misnomer.
- Flind: A common gnoll offshoot found on many worlds. Shorter but stronger, with a more organized culture. Either found leading gnolls or in tribes of their own. See the CC.
- Yazi Gnoll: Slightly less barbaric gnolls from the Savage Coast. More CN than CE, in my opinion.

Gremlins (CC, all)
- Fremlin
- Gremlin
- Mite
- Snyad

Kobolds:
- Common Kobold (MM). There's no cure for the common kobold...
- Antold: See the CC.
- Canis Minor Militaris: "Rusty brown scales and yellow eyes. Usually wear mis-matched pieces or armor plates, or anything metallic offering some sort of body protection. Often paint their armor in bright colors, essentially as tribal markings. Well organized and disciplined, found in rugged or mountainous terrain (such as Kol).
- Canis Minor Rapidus: "Common in hills or forested hills. More chaotic than Militaris but far more daring. Black scales, or very dark green with blue shades; blue, green, or white manes depending on age. Wear camouflaged garb. Great ambushers.
- Canis Minor Numerus: "Neither sneaky nor organized, they make up for their weakness with sheer numbers. Fast reproducing. Scales are dark grey with muddy splotches. Often wear war paints and colorful plumes on their heads as tribal markings. Nomadic culture native to Atruaghin.
- Once again, 'Canis' is a misnomer since kobolds are reptiles. I prefer 'Koboldus koboldensis', after a label on a Todd Lockwood (or Sam Wood, I'm not sure) concept sketch.
- Crypt Kobold: From the Greyhawk adventure 'The Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad'. Grass-green kobolds completely under the heel of the lich Lyzandred, found only on his private demiplane.
- Koasp: See the CC.
- Skag: See the CC.
- Urd: aka Urdus Ballisticus. Winged kobold-kin. See the CC.
- Zakharan Kobold: Civilized yada yada.

Xvart: Small, bald, blue-skinned humanoid with a rat fetish and a thing against halflings. See the 2E Fiend Folio MC.


----------



## Shade (May 12, 2006)

More recovered posts:

Shade 04-08-05 05:44 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sandstorm has the bhuka.

MM3 has the forestkith goblin 

Echohawk 01-03-06 01:04 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is a Snow Goblin in Frostburn.

There are also some new (hob)goblin races in Unearthed Arcana:

Aquatic Goblin
Arctic Goblin
Desert Goblin
Jungle Goblin
Air Goblin
Fire Hobgoblin 

Shade 01-05-06 09:25 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What was the source for the Pukje? 

Kwitchit 01-05-06 09:37 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Koboldus Tuckerii- Infamous trap-setters, responsible for the deaths of several parties of cocky adventurers. 

kenobi65 01-05-06 10:46 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What about Nose Goblins? Or McDonaldland French Fry Goblins?  

diaglo 01-05-06 11:19 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

gnolls are not goblins. they are gnome-troll hybrids

kobolds and xvarts are related. but they too are not goblins. 

diaglo 01-05-06 11:20 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by BOZ
would gremlins and their kin fit on this list? 



again not goblins. nor are jermalaine. nor grigs 

Scorpionfolke 01-06-06 12:49 AM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this is just an awesome thread for some reason (maybe because i found some old 'world building stuff' on several different goblinoid races that i drew & somewhat statted out ---they're headed for my C&C game enough 'bout me, again, awesome stuff, i might have to get out that new sketch book i got several weeks ago & break it in w/some drawings of those listed above

BTW, are there anymore threads like this on other 'races'? 

MavrickWeirdo 01-06-06 02:29 AM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

from Races of Evernor I:

Glimjara: goblinoid merchants 

DMH 01-06-06 03:05 AM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Spiros Blaak has water mites (I forgot their racial name)- neutral aquatic goblins- and witchhill goblins that like explosives. 

Psychotic Jim 01-06-06 03:34 AM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I seem to recall in an old Dragon or Dungeon magazine there was a Goblin King, a fat, Giant equivalent of the goblin. 

BOZ 01-06-06 07:21 AM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Scorpionfolke
BTW, are there anymore threads like this on other 'races'? 



yes.  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=69628 

Sigurd 01-06-06 08:46 AM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
I seem to recall in an old Dragon or Dungeon magazine there was a Goblin King, a fat, Giant equivalent of the goblin.  




Dragon 256 had a 'giant' Goblin called the Cavelord. I'd say it was extreme but pure goblin.


Sigurd 

Pinotage 01-06-06 01:58 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Below is a list of those with the 'goblinoid' sub-type.

Pinotage

A 
Name CR Source 
Arachnopygmy 2 Monster Geographica Underground 

B 
Name CR Source 
Bakemono 1/2 3E Oriental Adventures, Kara-Tur (MC6), 1E Oriental Adventures 
Belsamaug 2 Creature Collection 1 
Bhuka 1/2 Sandstorm 
Blue 1 Psionics Handbook, Expanded Psionics Handbook 
Bugbear 2 3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, Monstrous Compendium Volume 1, d20 Modern, 1E Monster Manual 1, Basic Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia, Tales of the Lance, Classic D&D Game, Monstrous Manual, Introduction to AD&D 

D 
Name CR Source 
Darkling Snatcher 1 Villain Design Handbook 
Darkling Snatcher 1 Dangerous Denizens 

F 
Name CR Source 
Faust 5 Minions Rebirth, Minions: Fearsome Foes 

G 
Name CR Source 
Goblin 1/3 3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, 3E Player's Handbook, Monstrous Compendium Volume 1, d20 Modern, 1E Monster Manual 1, Basic Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia, Tales of the Lance, Classic D&D Game, Monstrous Manual, Introduction to AD&D, Chainmail 
Goblin Phaseling 2 Tuggarth Gauntlet 
Goblin, Bogrin 1 Monsternomicon 
Goblin, Cerilian Monstrous Compendium Annual 3 
Goblin, Dekanter 1 Monsters of Faerun 
Goblin, Forestkith 1/2 Monster Manual 3 
Goblin, Gobber 1/2 Monsternomicon 
Goblin, Mountain 1 Creatures of Rokugan 
Goblin, Shashyf 1/2 Dangerous Denizens 
Goblin, Snow 1/2 Frostburn 
Goblin, Spider-eye 4 Creature Collection 1 
Gurik Cha'ahl [template] +1 Bestiary of Krynn 

H 
Name CR Source 
Hobgoblin 1/2 3.5E Monster Manual I, 3E Monster Manual I, 3E Player's Handbook, Dragon#309, Monstrous Compendium Volume 1, 1E Monster Manual 1, Basic Boxed Set, Rules Cyclopedia, Tales of the Lance, Classic D&D Game, Monstrous Manual, Introduction to AD&D 
Hobgoblin, Koalinth Monstrous Manual 

M 
Name CR Source 
Mite, Common 1/4 Tome of Horrors 1, Dangerous Denizens, 1E Fiend Folio, Greyhawk (MC5), Monstrous Manual 
Mite, Pestie 1/4 Tome of Horrors 1, 1E Fiend Folio, Greyhawk (MC5), Monstrous Manual 

N 
Name CR Source 
Nilbog 1 Trouble at Durbenford, Tome of Horrors 1, 1E Fiend Folio 
Norker 1/2 Polyhedron#157, Greyhawk (MC5), 1E Fiend Folio 

P 
Name CR Source 
Psychic Bugbear 3 Advanced Bestiary 

Q 
Name CR Source 
Quasit-Possessed Goblin 1 Advanced Bestiary 
Quatl 1/2 Ultimate Monsters 1 

S 
Name CR Source 
Scro Spelljammer 2 (MC9) 
Silid 1/2 Tome of Horrors 2 
Silid 1/2 Monster Geographica Underground 
Skunk Goblin 1/2 Monster Geographica Underground 
Slavering Gorger 3 Dangerous Denizens 
Slig, Ghaggler Dragonlance (MC4) 
Soot Goblin 1 Monster Geographica Underground 
Swamp Goblin 1/2 Creatures of Rokugan 

T 
Name CR Source 
Troll-Blooded Ettin 7 Giant Lore 

Shade 01-06-06 02:17 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Shade
What was the source for the Pukje? 



Anyone? Filby listed 'em in the first post. 

Pinotage 01-06-06 02:43 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Shade
Anyone? Filby listed 'em in the first post. 



I think it's just another name for the goblin, rather than a separate sub-type or species.

Pinotage 

Shade 01-06-06 03:02 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ah, I see. It seems to be a name from folklore/literature. I was thinking it was an actual D&D reference. 

Shade 01-06-06 05:22 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, the dolgrim and dolgaunts in the Eberron CS are created from goblinoids. 

DMH 01-06-06 10:33 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There are 3 types of goblins in SpirosBlaak- Bakad (those trying to merge with human society by becoming traders), Voesti (the water mites) and witch hill (loves technology, especially guns).


----------



## Shade (Nov 14, 2006)

Add the varag (MMIV) to the list.


----------

